# a question for local 1186



## arcsNsparks (Jun 2, 2011)

spydrpunk182 said:


> does anybody know local 1186's policy on apprentice transfer? i'm a fifth year school/fourth year rate looking to transfer...


Here are good sites:

http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/JBResponse.aspx?LU=1186

http://www.hawaiielectricians.com/localUnionIBEW.html

good luck!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Twenty five or more years ago I would have told you not a chance in a billion Haole, but times have changed. Our country has changed and in this regard it is for the better, race is no longer a factor, so you might have a chance if you apply. Good luck to you.


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Twenty five or more years ago I would have told you not a chance in a billion Haole, but times have changed. Our country has changed and in this regard it is for the better, race is no longer a factor, so you might have a chance if you apply. Good luck to you.


Neither is gender, but a gal has to prove herself.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RedLiz75 said:


> Neither is gender, but a gal has to prove herself.


Troll. Only 1940's women spoke like that. I call fake.


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Troll. Only 1940's women spoke like that. I call fake.


 

That's not really your picture in your avatar, is it sweetie?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RedLiz75 said:


> That's not really your picture in your avatar, is it sweetie?


It certainly is, and damn fine looking at that.


----------



## spydrpunk182 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals...


----------

